# Epic new ink



## thrsher (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Thep (Oct 29, 2011)

i hate to break it to you but...you know Liu Kang beat SubZero right?


----------



## thrsher (Oct 29, 2011)

your point?


----------



## Michael T (Oct 29, 2011)

That is AWESOME , ironically the GF & I are playing Mortal Kombat @ this very moment.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Oct 29, 2011)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 29, 2011)

Thep said:


> i hate to break it to you but...you know Liu Kang beat SubZero right?



Yeah but Sub Zero and basically every other MK character are more visually appealing than Liu Kang. 

Wicked tat dude!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2011)

Fuck yes man, whoever did that did a great job!


----------



## steve1 (Oct 29, 2011)

What's the name of the artist?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 29, 2011)

I now want a Cyrax/Sektor/Smoke trio on my arm.

Epic stuff dude.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 29, 2011)

Or Noob Saibot


----------



## thrsher (Oct 29, 2011)

paul acker....deep six tattoo in philly.

no one really cares about liu kang.....even as the poster boy from the beginning, no one cared.


----------



## Thep (Oct 29, 2011)

He risked his life to save you and the entire Earth from Shao Kahn. Show some respect dammit.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome ink! Sub Zero Wins! Flawless Victory!
I would go with Scorpion trowing his spearhead rope into the viewers face. Now that's for the other shoulder isn't it?


----------



## MFB (Oct 29, 2011)

Sub-Zero > *

I might even go back to my ol' Sub-Zero avatar after my Jared-squeeing love runs dry


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Or Noob Saibot



He does look the coolest.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 29, 2011)

Saibot and Smoke FTW.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 30, 2011)

That is amazing.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks Awesome! and FF


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 7, 2011)

That's pretty sick man


----------



## Alimination (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice, colors and lighting totally screams Ed Repka. which is a total good thing!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 30, 2011)

going tomorrow to start scorpion on the inner arm/bicep!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 30, 2011)

Just saw this. I seriously love you.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Dec 30, 2011)

That ink work is pretty sick man. Congrats!!!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 30, 2011)

DUDE...


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jan 5, 2012)

AcousticMinja said:


> Fuck yeah.


 
Your post was made funny as hell with your avatar.


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 5, 2012)

Other shoulder. Scorpion. Now.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 5, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2809923 said:


> Other shoulder. Scorpion. Now.



Check my other ink thread


----------



## 8track (Jan 13, 2012)

awesome work, i just saw this in a tattoo mag


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 13, 2012)

sub zero is so cool 
*pun intended*


----------



## thrsher (Jan 13, 2012)

8track said:


> awesome work, i just saw this in a tattoo mag


 

which magazine??


----------



## 8track (Jan 14, 2012)

thrsher said:


> which magazine??


 
ill have to dig through my collection, ill let you know when i find it again


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 14, 2012)

This is excellent.


----------



## 8track (Jan 14, 2012)

i was mistaken, the sub zero i saw was done by roman, and yours is way better. paul acker does amazing work


----------



## thrsher (Jan 14, 2012)

i was wondering...cause i just finished this piece in late oct. that would have been fast to see in a mag...since i didnt submit anything.


----------



## ridner (Mar 6, 2012)

work is top notch. how did the Scorpion one turn out?


----------



## thrsher (Mar 6, 2012)

Theres a thread for it. Came out sick. Gonna do a whole sleeve of mk


----------

